# s/p MI



## arizona1 (Jul 20, 2009)

How would I code status post MI? There isn't anything under status post but have been told there is a code.


----------



## jgf-CPC (Jul 20, 2009)

*old MI*

You can use 412....but read it....is the patient having symptoms?


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 20, 2009)

It depends on timing.  If the MI occurred less than 8 weeks ago you assign the 410.x code witht he 5th digit of 2, If the 8 weeks has past then you assign the 412 code.


----------



## Joe_coder07 (Jul 20, 2009)

I agree with Mitchell, but i think only when the reason for visit is for mi we should use the 5th digit as 2.


----------

